# vip 222k resetting



## stevesxm (Dec 10, 2016)

good morning,
I am a well experienced dishnet tech. recently had a 222k start resetting continuously i.e. start up screen for 5 sec, signal screen for 5 sec , black screen for 5 mins then start up screen again and repeats forever. did all the usual stuff and no success. it sounds like a power supply problem on the main board to me but , because these boxes are so cheap , I have never tried to fix one but am thinking about trying on this one. anyone have any idea what this problem might be specifically ? there are no cables hooked up except the video to the tv so its not a shorted cable anywhere.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I also have the VIP 222K receiver. I have a similar problem that I have not been able to isolate to the TV or DISH receiver. If I turn off the TV, and a bit later turn it back on, the screen will repeatedly blank off and on the with the same DISH HD channel as was on when I initially turned off the TV. If I turn off the TV (LG HD) for about 30 seconds and then turn back on, it usually will still fail. After repeating the TV off and back on about 2-3 times, it will work great. So far, it has been a relatively infrequent failure. Not enough bother to go to the trouble of moving another TV onto the DISH receiver to see if it still fails.


----------



## stevesxm (Dec 10, 2016)

my tv works fine with any other box and box repeats the issue regardless of which tv. so in my case its not tv related at all


----------



## Fred Hug (Oct 20, 2017)

stevesxm said:


> good morning,
> I am a well experienced dishnet tech. recently had a 222k start resetting continuously i.e. start up screen for 5 sec, signal screen for 5 sec , black screen for 5 mins then start up screen again and repeats forever. did all the usual stuff and no success. it sounds like a power supply problem on the main board to me but , because these boxes are so cheap , I have never tried to fix one but am thinking about trying on this one. anyone have any idea what this problem might be specifically ? there are no cables hooked up except the video to the tv so its not a shorted cable anywhere.


----------



## Fred Hug (Oct 20, 2017)

Did you ever fix your receiver from resetting? I have the exact same problem. I heard it was related to the unit overheating and an auxiliary usb fan might help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1) check power rails coming from internal power supply and scattered VR (linear and buck type) with DMM and o-scope for noise and ripples
2) measure temp of CPU and tuner/demods chips


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

EdJ said:


> I also have the VIP 222K receiver. I have a similar problem that I have not been able to isolate to the TV or DISH receiver. If I turn off the TV, and a bit later turn it back on, the screen will repeatedly blank off and on the with the same DISH HD channel as was on when I initially turned off the TV. If I turn off the TV (LG HD) for about 30 seconds and then turn back on, it usually will still fail. After repeating the TV off and back on about 2-3 times, it will work great. So far, it has been a relatively infrequent failure. Not enough bother to go to the trouble of moving another TV onto the DISH receiver to see if it still fails.


Did you fix the problem?
Repeatedly on /off the TV will eventually tick off the TV.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

My VIP222K still fails with the same HD issue "sometimes".... It is irritating, but not enough to attempt replacing or upgrading yet. 

We have had this receiver for the past 6 years or so. I guess it is getting OLD. I now also get intermittent problems with the VHF (Ch 12) from the outside antenna. The signal displayed on the TV out of the DISH Rcvr that indicates it is a low level. All the other UHF channels (34,40,etc) are OK. In reality the VHF channel is the strongest signal in the area, but the DISH Rcvr is having issues dealing with the VHF frequency apparently.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

EdJ said:


> My VIP222K still fails with the same HD issue "sometimes".... It is irritating, but not enough to attempt replacing or upgrading yet.


Just an FYI: Dish will no longer be sending ViP222k's as replacements. If you order a replacement, you would get a ViP722k with the hard drive removed. Functionally, it would still work the same as a ViP222k, though.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

crodrules said:


> Just an FYI: Dish will no longer be sending ViP222k's as replacements. If you order a replacement, you would get a ViP722k with the hard drive removed. Functionally, it would still work the same as a ViP222k, though.


I am not familiar with the VIP722K. I wonder if this 'replacement' would work again as a DVR if I replaced the missing hard drive? is it possible to plug in a hard drive to the receiver?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm pretty sure you can install HDD into castrated 722k; but FW ? Will it allow to use it ?
Try and tell us - you have nothing to lose !


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

EdJ said:


> I am not familiar with the VIP722K. I wonder if this 'replacement' would work again as a DVR if I replaced the missing hard drive? is it possible to plug in a hard drive to the receiver?


*THINK!!* Why would DISH remove a hard drive then give you the ability to just plug in another hard drive and be back to a working 722K? The very least would be a firmware change that removes DVR capabilities.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I'm pretty sure you can install HDD into castrated 722k; but FW ? Will it allow to use it ?
> Try and tell us - you have nothing to lose !


I still have the VIP222K with an occasional problem specified above. Assuming that the intermittent problem gets no worse, it is not worth the hassle to me to make the change. I was just wondering if anyone if anyone had put back the HD and made it work as a DVR. Just curious.....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Two of us


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

EdJ said:


> I am not familiar with the VIP722K. I wonder if this 'replacement' would work again as a DVR if I replaced the missing hard drive? is it possible to plug in a hard drive to the receiver?


From what I have been reading lately, I may have been mistaken before. The ones that are being sent to replace ViP222k's still have the hard drive in them, but the software disables DVR functionality. I found out from personal experience, when Dish accidentally disabled the DVR functionality on my working ViP722k. Presumably, this would be so that users who replace a ViP222k with one of these can later easily upgrade to a DVR if they later decide that they are willing to pay the monthly fee. In the meantime, the ViP722k without DVR functionality would still have the nine-day program guide, which is another reason why the hard drive is left installed.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

crodrules said:


> From what I have been reading lately, I may have been mistaken before. The ones that are being sent to replace ViP222k's still have the hard drive in them, but the software disables DVR functionality. I found out from personal experience, when Dish accidentally disabled the DVR functionality on my working ViP722k. Presumably, this would be so that users who replace a ViP222k with one of these can later easily upgrade to a DVR if they later decide that they are willing to pay the monthly fee. In the meantime, the ViP722k without DVR functionality would still have the nine-day program guide, which is another reason why the hard drive is left installed.


Thank you for the update....


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Was the original problem ever diagnosed?


----------

